

Show HN: My team’s entry to the Chosx Labs Competition - JonD23
http://competition.coshx.com/ideas/kardsy-create-amazing-postcards-to-send-by-mail

======
JonD23
From the Coshx Labs webpage, “Coshx Labs is working with David Cohen, co-
founder of Techstars, to launch the next big idea. We will be giving away
$50,000 of development work, no strings attached, to make your idea a
reality.”

We entered our postcard creation app into the contest. There are already a
handful of postcard apps on the mobile app stores and web, but we’re confident
there is room for another. As far as the physical printing and mailing of
postcards, we are looking to use Lob. Lob is a YCombinator backed startup for
printing and mailing for developers.

We put together a 1-minute promo video for the competition as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGH-5rNS-
OA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGH-5rNS-OA)

The 2-week voting process has begun, and we would love to get your vote and
feedback!

Thanks!

